# Démonter un Imac G5 24"



## estette1964 (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche à ouvrir la coque arrière de mon Imac, pour avoir accès à mon graveur/lecteur DVD qui est en panne. Je ne parviens qu'à retirer l'avant mais sans pouvoir temporairement retirer les fils de l'Isight. Tout semble scellé derrière. Qui peut me donner le moyen d'ouvrir le dos de mon Imac. Merci par avance.


----------



## estette1964 (3 Juillet 2008)

Aldébaran a dit:


> Pour l'ouvrir c'est simple. Place une serviette épaisse sur une table et renverse ton iMac en avant (tout doucement bien sûr) pour que l'écran repose sur la serviette. Ton iMac a alors le pied en l'air.
> 
> Dévisse les 3 vis imperdables qui se trouvent sous l'iMac, au niveau de la grille d'aération. Lorsqu'ils sont dévissés à fond, soulève le capot arrière de l'iMac en l'attrapant par le pied en alu. La machine est ouverte.
> 
> ...




Bonjour, Et pour l'Imac 24" on fait comment pour ouvrir le bloc arrière, il semble scellé contrairement au 17". Je ne trouve pas le mode d'emploi. Auriez-vous le lien ou l'astuce ? Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2008)

estette1964 a dit:


> Bonjour, Et pour l'Imac 24" on fait comment pour ouvrir le bloc arrière, il semble scellé contrairement au 17". Je ne trouve pas le mode d'emploi. Auriez-vous le lien ou l'astuce ? Merci


Seuls les iMac G5 de première et deuxième génération s'ouvrent par l'arrière.

L'iMac G5 iSight ainsi que les iMac Early 2006 et Late 2006 (dont le 24") ne s'ouvrent qu'avec une extrême précaution par l'avant et cela n'est pas prévu pour être effectué par l'utilisateur mais exclusivement par un SAV agréé.


----------



## estette1964 (3 Juillet 2008)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Seuls les iMac G5 de première et deuxième génération s'ouvrent par l'arrière.
> 
> L'iMac G5 iSight ainsi que les iMac Early 2006 et Late 2006 (dont le 24") ne s'ouvrent qu'avec une extrême précaution par l'avant et cela n'est pas prévu pour être effectué par l'utilisateur mais exclusivement par un SAV agréé.


je suppose qu'il y a parmi les Mac user des bricoleurs habiles qui ont trouvé le moyen de ne pas faire appel au sav d'apple. J'aime pas cette nouvelle politique d'Apple, de rendre obligatoire le sav. Presque de la vente forcé


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Juillet 2008)

Mmmm tu as un G5 ou un intel 24" ???


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2008)

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, comme je l'ai dit, ça commence avec l'iMac G5 iSight en 2005. La complexité des machines et leur finesse est responsable en premier lieu de ce fait. Apple ne t'oblige à rien. Il est bien spécifié dans la documentation des iMacs que seul la Ram est susceptible d'être installée par l'utilisateur.

Si ça te pose problème, tu n'avais qu'à acheter une machine plus évolutive et accessible. Les bricoleurs du dimanche n'ont qu'à prendre leurs responsabilités. Il existe sur internet une documentation officieuse, en fait les manuels Apple des centres de maintenance. Je ne te donnerai pas de lien car il me semble qu'ils font l'objet d'un copyright et je serais hors chartre.

Démontage d'un iMac Early 2006, pour te donner une idée de la chose.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Juillet 2008)

estette1964 a dit:


> Bonjour, Et pour l'Imac 24" on fait comment pour ouvrir le bloc arrière, il semble scellé contrairement au 17". Je ne trouve pas le mode d'emploi. Auriez-vous le lien ou l'astuce ? Merci



Merci de poser ta question une seule fois.


----------



## estette1964 (3 Juillet 2008)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Merci de poser ta question une seule fois.



je comprends mais je suis coincé et j'espère trouver sur le forum quelqu'un pour me donner une solution constructive


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Juillet 2008)

Oui mais il faut aussi penser aux autres qui peuvent plus tard avoir le même problème que toi et éviter d'éparpiller les réponses.


----------



## estette1964 (3 Juillet 2008)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Oui mais il faut aussi penser aux autres qui peuvent plus tard avoir le même problème que toi et éviter d'éparpiller les réponses.


désolé


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2008)

estette1964 a dit:


> je comprends mais je suis coincé et j'espère trouver sur le forum quelqu'un pour me donner une solution constructive


Regarde les images que j'ai mis en lien. Ce n'est pas par l'arrière qu'il faut passer pour accéder au SuperDrive mais par l'avant en retirant la dalle.

Bonne chance.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que les iMac g5 24" n'existent pas... Les iMac 24" on été introduits avec le passage au Core Duo Intel  !

CF message n°5


----------



## Mic-M4c (5 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai détaillé le démontage d'un imac G5 iSight 20" 2,1GHz (disque et lecteur optique) sur mon site : *MacBoostFR*

J'ai essayé d'être le plus didactique possible mais n'hésitez pas à poster vos commentaires et vos questions.

Bons démontages !


----------



## Mic-M4c (12 Février 2009)

Je corrige le lien ci-dessus :

c'est *ici* le guide pour démonter l'iMac G5 iSight.


----------



## C@cTuS (13 Février 2009)

Oui mais le probleme , c est qu on sait pas s'il a vraiment un G5 20 "  ou un Intel 24" .


----------



## monstrinfomac (20 Décembre 2012)

plusieurs des liens indiques sur cette page ne fonctionne plus.
je viens de faire des recherches, et je souhaite partager et rassembler ici 2 tutos qui me paraissent tres bien faits:

1/démontage d'un imac blanc 24", qui se demonte par l'avant  (par opposition au Imac G5 blanc sans isight, qui lui se démonte par l'arrière).
voici ce lien:
http://blog.crea64.net/changer-disque-dur-imac-24-pouces/

2/et voici pour un Imac alu:
http://passion-xbmc.org/tutoriels-m...imac-alu-(cas-concret-d'un-imac-alu-24-2008)/

En espérant que cela sera utile à beaucoup d'entre vous...
Bons démontages!!!


----------

